

How many squares can you find? - frankphilips
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/561316_426674924050051_1011149864_n.jpg?dl=1

======
bussetta
40 [http://media-geeks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/07/27/squares...](http://media-geeks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/07/27/squares-new.gif)

~~~
frankphilips
This is awesome. Exactly how I did it in my head.

------
longfeltwant
This isn't much of a brain teaser, if a dum-dum like me can get 40 without
even trying very hard.

------
430gj9j
This made me think: do browsers assume square pixels? So that an N by N pixel
image will appear square when displayed? Or is that the responsibility of the
OS?

------
bockris
41 edit: I amend to 40. I was double counting 1 square

------
IvoGeorgiev
40 - starting with a 4x4 grid, that makes 16+9+4+1 = 30, and adding 8+2 for
the inner ones Can someone explain where is the 41th, if there is one?

~~~
dantotheman
Thats how I counted them too. Start off with cell in top left corner and count
4x4 (16). Then make a 2sq cell and see that you can fit 3 of these across by
shifting one cell at a time to make 3x3 (9). Same with 3sq cells (4) and 4sq
cells (1) as the total size. Adding the inner ones is straightforward from
there.

------
slugmuffin
40 Hope I'm not missing any.

------
FiddlerNero
I've got 40 too :-)

------
bussetta
i see dead people

~~~
vstm
There are four lights.

------
frankphilips
I see 40

~~~
mapleoin
me too, are you crowd-sourcing an IQ test?

~~~
frankphilips
LOL! That's funny :)

It's just something cool I saw on Facebook, thought I'd post it.

------
Toshio
41 is the correct answer.

~~~
Toshio
I stand corrected: 40.

